# Dynamische Tabelle, Felder auslesen



## ANI (3. November 2003)

Hallo User,

ich komme einfach nicht weiter.

Ich habe eine dynamische Tabelle per JS-Script erzeugt und möchte nun auf den Inhalt eines Feldes in einer x-beliebigen Zeile zugreifen und den Inhalte per Hyperlink als Parameter an einen JS-Script übergeben.

Mal ein Auszug aus meinem Sript:

<TABLE id=Anzeigetabelle style="background-color:#00C0C0; color:'Black';font-size:12pt" width="250">
<TR>
 <TD vAlign=top>
  <TD id=tdOrt width="400" title="Gefundene Orte">
  <a href="javascriptarent.Suchen('ORT',document.all.getElementsByTagID('tdOrt').value)">
  <SPAN id='gOrt' name="sOrte" dataFld=ORT></SPAN>
  </a>
  </TD>
 </TD>
</TR>
</TABLE>

Ich habe schon alles für mich denkliche versucht. Auf jeden Fall bekomme ich mit dem Aufruf:

document.all.getElementsByTagID('tdOrt').value

immer den Fehler: 'undefiniert' zurück.

Weis jemand eine Lösung.

Danke im voraus.

ANI


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. November 2003)

Die Tabellenzelle sprichst du an mit
	
	
	



```
document.getElementById('tdOrt')
```
 ...allerdings besitzt eine Tabellenzelle kein "value"-Attribut,was man auslesen könnte.

Probiers mal so 

```
<a href="#"onclick="parent.Suchen('ORT',this.innerText);return false;">
```
"innerText" git dir beim IE(und die Datenanbindung, die du da wahrscheinlich benutzt, funktioniert nur im IE)....den Text,der innerhalb des entsprechenden Elementes steht, zurück.
Das Ganze ist dann noch auf den "onclick"-Event gelegt, da es merkwürdigerweise über "href" nicht klappt.


----------



## ANI (3. November 2003)

hallo fatalus,

hab es gleich eingebaut....

echt cool. Das ...

Recht vielen vielen Dank. Hab viel Zeit bis dato investiert.

Cool.

ANI


----------

